# Coding question???



## Jcrow (May 5, 2010)

in the EMR system when a patient comes in to see the Doctor and they are haveing chest pain, and also diabetes is out of control. so they perform a ekg on the patient but it comes up normal. would you put the chest pain 786.50 to support both the ekg and the E/M code??? or only justify the 99213 with the diabetes 250.02 & only justify the ekg 93000 with the 786.50 ???please help Thanks -Jenn


----------



## skmcdaniel (May 5, 2010)

I would use the chest pain dx on both the e/m and ekg, and of course the diabetes on the e/m code.


----------



## mitchellde (May 5, 2010)

I agree!


----------

